# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  компьютер не видит Картридер

## kkwas

Здравствуйте.Проблема такая - компьютер не видит Картридер ,(при вставлении его в комп сначала пишет "найдено новое оборудование",а потом что система не может распознать его,в папке тоже не отображается) сам картридедер рабочий,другие компы его видят без проблем,даже на DVD плеере можно смотреть фильмы через него...
вот ссылка скриншота http://floomby.ru/content/bYkxKTJFU6 вот характеристики компа http://floomby.ru/content/bxwwZHi7GU ...возможно необходимы какие нибудь драйвера для него,и если так подскажите пжл как их найти,автоматически пробовал -1) http://floomby.ru/content/uka9jVrHuE
2) http://floomby.ru/content/6LPCwICkWM ничего не выходит.

все USB порты работают,т.к. USB флешки ,USB мышки и т.д. видит. 
Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему.

----------


## ДядяВася

Двойной клик мышкой по *Неизвестному устройству*(скриншот №1), затем открыть раздел* Сведения*, потом *Описание устройства*, скопировать *ID устройства*, вставить его здесь, скачать драйвер и установить, предварительно удалив драйвер неизвестного устройства в Диспетчере устройств(после двойного клика выбрать драйвер и удалить). Вроде, должно помочь.

----------


## kkwas

при нажатии на *СВЕДЕНИЯ* выдает окно *"ДЛЯ ЭТОГО УСТРОЙСТВА НЕ ЗАГРУЖЕНЫ ИЛИ НЕ ТРЕБУЮТСЯ ФАЙЛЫ ДРАЙВЕРА"*((( ,как же быть?

----------


## ДядяВася

Даже затрудняюсь сказать, почему так. В Диспетчере задач устройство должно отражаться как *Запоминающее устройство для USB*, в Сведениях - Описание устройства. Если бы вы открыли раздел Драйвер - тогда понятно. :confused: Не Transcend ли картридер?

А кирдык ему не пришел, если дешёвый китайский, контроллер быстро может гавкнуться, бывало у меня, что и недели не работал, относил его продавцу на рынок и менял на новый. Но, по-моему, тогда на нем лампочка не мигает при вставке карты памяти, было бы так, вы б заметили. 

Вот ещё: раз ему драйвер не требуется, пробуйте в Диспетчере задач удалять это Неизвестное устройство(правой кнопкой мыши по нему и Удалить, выдернуть картридер, перезагрузить компьютер - подключить картридер), Винда должна определять новое устройство и ставить драйвер. Может глюк какой и этим исправится.

----------


## kkwas

ДядяВася,хммм,что интересно, в ДВД и в других компах он работает и при работе на нем горит лампочка - диод,а в свой комп втыкаю лампа-диод  не горит.
П.С.
*  Вот ещё: раз ему драйвер не требуется, пробуйте в Диспетчере задач удалять это Неизвестное устройство(правой кнопкой мыши по нему и Удалить, выдернуть картридер, перезагрузить компьютер - подключить картридер), Винда должна определять новое устройство и ставить драйвер.* Может глюк какой и этим исправится.  это сделал - не помогло((

----------


## ДядяВася

Не знаю, если бы картридер отражался в проводнике, предложил бы форматнуть его.
Попробуйте откатиться на точку восстановления, предшествующую отказу, обычно Win XP их создает очень много. Если эта функция не отключена, то получится.

----------

kkwas (02.05.2012)

----------


## kkwas

ДядяВася, этот картридер при первом же подключении не работал на этом компе (( ,есть еще какие нибудь соображения на этот счет?

----------


## ДядяВася

Попробуйте обновить дрова Последовательной шины контроллеров USB, если есть поновее для вашего железа.
Так же обновление биоса материнки, если есть.
Советы можно давать бесконечно, но помогут ли они...
Самый лучший:good: толкнуть этот чертов картридер товарищу, а себе приобрести другой, который комп будет видеть.

----------


## kkwas

ДядяВася,спасибо за совет)))особенно за последний:D

----------


## myk1988

Картридер gresso AM054-2. Он светитса, флешки видит, но не видет карт памяти! Что делать, может драйвер скачать (не мог найти в гугле). В диспетчере задач неопознаних устроиств нету!

----------


## tamalex

Поддержка карт памяти: CF I/II, SD/MMC, MS/MS Duo, xD, T-Flash, М2

А у вас какие?

----------


## myk1988

да такие!

----------

